# spinnruten zum posenangeln



## sorgiew (31. Januar 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren in wie weit man spinnrutenzum posenangeln verwenden kann und welche nachteile man dann in kauf nehmen muss.


Das interesse währe bei einer rute mit 2m 40 und einem wurfgewicht mit 25 bis 30 gramm.


Die rute müsste ein spektrum von sehr fein für schleien als auch für aal zu gebrauchen sein (70 cm +)
(natürlich mit den richtigen schnurstärken ...)


Ich bin mal gespannt was eure meinung dazu ist und welche vorteile und auch nachteile sich hier ergeben ....

Eine rute hätte ich schon im auge .....


vielen dank wolf


----------



## Bushmaster3k (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: spinnruten zum posenangeln*

musst dann ganz kleine stopper nehmen da die ringe der spinnrute oben ziehmlich eng sind,da kannste sonst nicht vernünftig mit auswerfen.


----------



## crazyFish (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: spinnruten zum posenangeln*

Nun wenn ich meine Match- und Spinruten gegeneinander vergleiche ist der Durchmesser des Spitzenrings ehr ein Vorteil der Spinnrute.

Der eine Nachteil wird sein die Montage raus zubekommen, die Aalmontage sollte noch gehen, aber ne feine Schleinenmontage wird doch nur ein paar Gramm haben und dabei läd sich die Rute nicht mehr auf.

Der Andere Vorteil einer Posenrute ist die Länge, mit der man die Pose besser "führen" kann, jedoch ist es halt gewässer- und witterungsabhängig ob dies nötig ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: spinnruten zum posenangeln*

Zum leichten Grundangeln auf Aal wird das gehen,aber mit einer Posenmontage wirst du
nicht viel Freude haben.Es sei denn,du willst direkt vor deinen Füssen angeln,die Wurfweite ist das Problem,aber das hat CrazyFish ja schon geschrieben.Selbst wenn
du eine etwas schwerere Laufposenmontage weiter raus kriegst,wirst du Schwierigkeiten haben,mit so einer kurzen Rute,den Anschlag durch zu bringen.

Taxidermist


----------



## sorgiew (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: spinnruten zum posenangeln*

das problem liegt in den gewässern die ich befischen will - naturschutzgebiet mit starkem wildwuchs und kaum möglichkeiten zum werfen mit langen ruten.

Mein interesse währe ja bei einer rute zwischen 2m 40 und 2 m70 mit einer weichen spitze um auch gut werfen zu können (um die 20 m sollten es noch sein).

Ein kollege von mir fischt schon lange in diesen gewässern und er fischt bevorzugt der rute die ich im bild angehängt habe.

mich würde eine der spinnruten von sportex interessieren 

http://www.angler-oase.de/index.html?ruten_sportex_carat_zander.htm



ich weiss echt nicht was ich machen soll und in welche richtung ich gehen soll


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: spinnruten zum posenangeln*

Die von dir ausgesuchten Ruten finde ich spitze,sone Sportex würde mir jedenfalls auch
gefallen.Ist bestimmt auch kein Fehlkauf,nur würde ich die in mindestens 2,70m kaufen,
und dann fleißig Unterhandwürfe üben.
Die Wahl ist nicht schlecht,da die Sportex in der Aktion durchaus weich ist.
Aber zum testen ob du mit einer 2,40m Rute zum Ziel kommst,kannst du dir auch zunächst was billiges in der 30-40€ Klasse holen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Wallerschreck (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: spinnruten zum posenangeln*

Naja bei einem WG mit max 30g und einer Länge von 2,70 würde ich sagen die Rute ist weich wie Butter. Ich durfte letzten Sommer einen 12 pfündigen Karpfen (gefangen auf Wobbler) an meiner leichten Spinnrute drillen (10-40g bei 1,90m länge) und ich muss sagen das war kein Spaß. Die Rute hat sich komplett gekrümmt ohne dass ich wirklich Druck auf den Fisch gekriegt hätte. Wären Hindernisse da gewesen hätte ich den Fisch niemals rausbekommen. Und selbst so hat der Drill noch 10 Minuten gedauert und danach waren sowohl ich als auch der Fisch total im Arsch. Ich sag mal für kleinere Fische mag so eine weiche Rute gut gehen aber wenn dir da einer deiner beschriebenen Karpfen reinknallt...keine Chance


----------



## mlkzander (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: spinnruten zum posenangeln*

ich praktiziere das seit jahren zuletzt mit dieser hier:
-Grey TwistCast Memmoth Concept3000  2,40 10-25gr

die ist in der spitze weich und hat dennoch ein geiles rückgrat
habe damit karpfen aale große zander locker dirigieren können

ps: ich verkaufe gerade eine nagelneue davon für 50€


----------



## magic feeder (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: spinnruten zum posenangeln*

ich denke mit einer spinnrute das posenfischen zu betreiben ist ganz klar eine notlösung.....aber wenn dein kumpel damit zufrieden ist dann probier es aus....schwerere montagen gehen schon, aber bei feinen montagen wirst du echt ein problem bekommen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: spinnruten zum posenangeln*

Wenn ich mich "etwas" zurückerinnere... so schlappe 20 Jahre  
dann stelle ich fest, daß ich damals ALLES mit einer Vollglasrute von DAM (Braune Serie) mit 50 Gr. Wurfgewicht 210cm Länge gefangen habe...
Also auch Posenfischen, Probleme dorthin zu werfen wo ich hinwollte hatte ich eigentlich nie 

Das geht, und wenn die Gewässerverhältnisse es nicht anders zulassen, dann geht das sogar besser als mit einer längeren Rute, die einem dann sowieso nur im Weg ist...

Anschlag aus dem Handgelenk is' dann aber nich' da muß die Gerte schon ordentlich nach oben/hinten gerissen werden.

Ansonsten:
Viel Spaß beim beangeln des verwachsenen Gewässers, ist immer wieder eine Herausforderung und macht höllisch Spaß


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: spinnruten zum posenangeln*



sorgiew schrieb:


> ich weiss echt nicht was ich machen soll und in welche richtung ich gehen soll


 
Du beschreibst da ein Problem welches gar keins ist. 

Man kann mit Karpfenruten wunderbar Makrelen und Dorsche fangen, man kann mit Feederruten gufieren und selbstverständlich kann man auch an eine Spinnrute eine Pose hängen.

Sicherlich läßt sich eine Posenmöntage an einer Spinnrute nicht optmal werfen, aber mit ein bisschen Übung bekommt man das so hin wie man es braucht.

Zum Drill größerer Fische sind kurze Ruten eher ein Vorteil, vor Allem wenn man Kraft auf den Fisch ausüben möchte.

Wer ist denn am längeren Hebel? Der Fisch oder der Angler?

Steffen hat es ja schon gesagt, die heutige Spezialisierung wirkt manchmal etwas komisch und schafft Probleme, die man früher nicht hatte. Da hat man einfach geangelt.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: spinnruten zum posenangeln*

Per Definition einer Spinnrute als Hochleistungswurfrute ist das Posenangeln mit Spinnruten zwar etwas wie "Perlen vor die Säue" werfen , aber wieso nicht?
Eine solche Rute traugt wegen ihrer Güte auch für mehr, auch wenn sie dort nicht ausgelastet wird. Sehr kurze Spinnruten bereiten aber Probleme mit einer Posenmonatege, alleine die Vorfachlänge und die sensiblere feststehende Pose benötigen eine gewisse Arbeitslänge,bei mir daher erst ab 3m. Das arbeitende WG muß aber so ungefähr passen, mit einer H-Spinnrute die erst ab 30g arbeitet wird man kaum Freude haben, Ideal von der Stärke her sind (recht) lange UL- und L-Spinnruten.
Wer aber gerade mit einer kurzen Rute arbeiten muß, ist mit der Spinnrute genau richtig, vor allem wenn es um große Fische geht. Eine "billige Posenrute" gleicher Länge macht da eine weitaus schlechtere Figur, die Reserven einer guten Spinnrute ab Mittelklasse aufwärts können in schwierigen Angelsituationen sehr vorteilhaft sein, sei es zartes vorsichtiges Ausdrillen oder brachiales Gegenhalten. Und das Angebot an guten 3m - 3,15m leichten Karpfen+Posenruten ist nicht so besonders gut, die Match/Posen/Sbiroruten gehen ab 3,60m so richtig los. Also ja, wie schon gesagt, man kann Purismus und Dünkel auch übertreiben! :m


----------



## sorgiew (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: spinnruten zum posenangeln*

ich weiss früher war das alles etwas einfacher: rein in den laden rute gekauft und damit wurde auf hecht karpfen und sogar köderfische gefischt....


deswegen habe ich ja meine frage gestellt ob es eigentlich möglich ist mit spinnruten das posenangeln zu betreiben ....


man man früher war doch alles ........ na egal :q



macht mir doch einen vorschlag - wie sollte ich mich verhalten oder welches gerät sollte ich mir zulegen?

sollte ich doch zwei ruten wählen - eine feinere (spinnrute oder auch etwas anderes) und eine etwas schwerere?


Die sache ist eben die: wandere ich etwas und hocke irgendwo im gebüsch sollte die rute 2m 80 nicht überschreiten

wenn ich auf schleien fische muss ich immer damit rechnen das mir ein karpfen oder ein grosser amur reinknallt und den heisst es dann so rasch wie möglich zu bändigen....
(ich weiss mit 0,18 er schnur und einem grossen amur wird das kaum möglich sein aber mit karpfen sollte es schon gehen)

wenn ich auf karpfen oder amur fische dann bleibt mir sowieso nichts anderes übrig als eine von meinen schweren karpfenruten zu fischen - die plätze sind eben begrenzt.


Fische ich mit einer kurzen rute auf aal (die schleimer sind 70+)

könnte ich sie theoretisch auch als wander- karpfenrute verwenden da 0,30 mono schon verwenden würde... 
und auch grössere amur sollten doch zu bändigen sein ....


gggg#q rrrrr es ist eben alles nicht so einfach .......


----------



## wir_wissen (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: spinnruten zum posenangeln*

Hallo, ich habe im Auto eine Shimano Speedmaster STC SPINNING 2.40/2.70 M für alles was mit Wasser zu tun hat. Die Rute wird für Köfi fischen sowie zum Räuber jagen genutzt. Die Ringe sind groß genug und die Rute lässt sich durch eine Verlängerung von 2,4m auf 2,7m bringen. Wurfgewicht bis 30g und ich habe vom Karpfen bis zum großen Rapfen nie Sorgen gehabt. Leider ist die Rute nicht wirklich günstig.
Viele Grüße


----------



## sorgiew (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: spinnruten zum posenangeln*

die rute hört sich wirklich interessant an - doch das problem ist hier das du für eine super REISERUTE  bezahlt und ich eigentlich keine reiserute brauche sondern nur eine etwas kürzere .... für verwachsene gewässer


----------

